# Oven roasted chicken in the wood-fired oven.  Warning: contains graphic gastronomic content.



## fishingpol (Dec 22, 2012)

Ok, so I haven't cooked a chicken in the oven yet and today was a perfect day for it. I used Weber's tipsy chicken recipe with bourbon, mustard and maple syrup glaze. I highly recommend the recipe.


Fired it hard as there was a good breeze that would cool the oven down.






Raked the coals out to soak the floor.







Quartered red potatoes tossed with onion powder, salt, pepper and rosemary around the chicken






This little crock is cut potatoes with diced onion, cream, salt and pepper.







Homemade rolls ready to go in.






Rolls out.







Chicken out a while later. The smells leaking past the wood baking door was incredible. A mix of a bready, onion, chicken sweet boozy smell filled the backyard. Words can't describe it exactly.







A crusty crock of the onions and potatoes out. Oh, there was a dollop of butter in there while cooking.






Another teaser. The browning on the chicken was from the sugar in the maple syrup. The bourbon didn't hurt it either.







Sorry, favorite picture, I had to blow this one up. My wife made homemade gravy to top it off and it gave purpose for the rolls to sop it all up.  This may be my new wallpaper pic on the pc.







The overall meal took 3 hours from start to finish. It only took about 10 minutes to eat. I really need a nap now. My wife thinks this was the best meal out of the oven yet.


----------



## fossil (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh, that looks OK, I guess.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 22, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## f3cbboy (Dec 22, 2012)

sweeeeet.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 22, 2012)

I bet your neighbors either really hate you . . . or really love you . . . depending on how close they live to you and how often they're invited over for dinner.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks incredibly good! The rolls in that last picture looks like faces, and the one on the left is licking your chicken, just so u know!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 22, 2012)

*O.......M.......G......*


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 22, 2012)

Dangit Jon I just tried to eat my iPad again you and your awesome pics !

Pete


----------



## pen (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't know why I clicked on this thread again, back to the fridge I go to begrudgingly eat something.

If I only had the power to turn your pics black/white, I might be able to avoid eating food I don't need after seeing yours.

pen


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 22, 2012)

My Banquet tv dinner was just as good. Really it was. Really...


----------



## begreen (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh man, I would have to click on this thread. Now I am really hungry. Signing out.


----------



## albert1029 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for the warning...


----------



## raybonz (Dec 23, 2012)

Right on Jon that looks delicious.. I can practically smell it over here 

Ray


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 23, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I bet your neighbors either really hate you . . . or really love you . . . depending on how close they live to you and how often they're invited over for dinner.


 
They are fine with it. They are really close to us and have use of it anytime they want. As long as I get a cut of what they are making.


I'm just glad I can put the pics here where they can be enjoyed.   Many co-workers and friends just don't appreciate this kind of stuff.  I guess this has turned into a hobby now.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 23, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> They are fine with it. They are really close to us and have use of it anytime they want. As long as I get a cut of what they are making.
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I can put the pics here where they can be enjoyed. Many co-workers and friends just don't appreciate this kind of stuff. I guess this has turned into a hobby now.


That true Jon! Unless you're a wood burner you just don't understand! Here we understand each other  I do like your oven that's very cool!

Ray


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, so who's close by in SE PA to come build me an oven like this? I have cooked in a beehive oven when we do 18th century re-enactments, cut right through the wall in the kitchen. I have my Dewalt saws all in my hand to make the hole, just need the skill set to build that stove!! Oh the things I could make....and share if course


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 27, 2012)

Ok, now I'm hungry again after looking at those pictures (and the oven) again. While I didn't cook it on or in my stove, we had sliced veal hearts in an herbed burgundy sauce for dinner (sorry to the vegans) we live near a lot of farms and these cuts if meat are readily available. Try it sometimes, its good  Here's the left overs....


----------



## fishingpol (Dec 28, 2012)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Ok, so who's close by in SE PA to come build me an oven like this? I have cooked in a beehive oven when we do 18th century re-enactments, cut right through the wall in the kitchen. I have my Dewalt saws all in my hand to make the hole, just need the skill set to build that stove!! Oh the things I could make....and share if course


 
I don't know if you have seen this series on Youtube for 18th century cooking, but it is very well put together and informative. Be warned, you may want an oven even more.


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Dec 28, 2012)

I've never seen this so thanks for sharing. I am very familiar with Townsend, they are the premier sutler for 18th century clothing and such. A few years ago, I was fortunate enough to cook in "Bertha" an earthen oven with our 15th century group that built one to compete in a cooking contest at Military Through The Ages in Jamestown, VA (we lost to the indian encampment that was making open pit dog, that was really a goat) Now, I see this being a spring project! I'll let you know how it goes I can smell the coals cooking already!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 28, 2012)

Good thing it's almost time for lunch...Cause I'm hungry now!!


----------

